# أسرع دراجة نارية في العالم!!!



## طارق حسن محمد (27 مايو 2010)

أسرع دراجة نارية في العالم!!! 

أطلقت شركة السيارات الأمريكية كرايسلر اختراعها الماتوري الجديد "دودج - توماهوك".. وهي عبارة عن دراجة نارية مميزة جدا، ربما سيستطيع كثيرون من الأغنياء في العالم اقتناء شبيهه بها، إلا أن السؤال الجدي هو: هل سيستطيع شخص قيادتها على الشوارع العامة؟

والسبب في السؤال هو سرعتها الخيالية، بحيث يمكن أن تصل الدراجة الى سرعة 100 كم خلال 2.5 ثانية، اما سرعتها القصوى فتصل الى 650 كم! وتحوي ماتور ضخم 500 حصان، 10 صبابات، هيكل مصنوع من الالومنيوم، وتسير على 4 عجلات، واما مفاجأتها البيئية فهي الدخان الأزرق الذي يصدر منها بهدف لفت النظر الى هذه الدراجة العجيبة.. والمعنيين بالحصول على هذه الدراجة عليهم دفع مبلغ لا يقل عن 560 ألف دولار.. ورخصة قيادة صاروخ معترف بها عالميا!


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (31 مايو 2010)

ماكنه عجيبه تستحق الركوب والمغامره


----------



## جسر الأمل (31 مايو 2010)

أحب أن أكون صاحب مال فقط لأجرب هكذا أشياء خارقة...بس الحمد لله


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (1 يونيو 2010)

خيال خيال


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (1 يونيو 2010)

شكرآ لمروركم اخوتي الاعزاء


----------



## السوداني الاسد (10 يونيو 2010)

شى عجيب مشكور اخى طارق


----------

